# Flowerhorn



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone knows where to get good quality flowerhorns  I have a project this summer and would consider getting 75 or 90 gal for him/her alone.

I already know Lucky's @ pmall... where else people?


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

franklin's aquatic specialties establishment

also known as frank's aquarium


----------



## Hon123 (Jan 30, 2010)

*re flowerhorns*



brapbrapboom said:


> I was wondering if anyone knows where to get good quality flowerhorns  I have a project this summer and would consider getting 75 or 90 gal for him/her alone.
> 
> I already know Lucky's @ pmall... where else people?


are you looking for baby or adult flowerhorns?
i have 5 baby flowerhorns, around 2-2.5'', from frank.
and 1 6-7'' fowerhorn.


----------



## hprice2904 (Oct 29, 2009)

hi,

my bro has tons quality fhs imported directly from breeder in Thailand. He has nice REd dragon, kml and kk

check out his youtube videos






take care


----------



## Frank's_Aquarium (May 15, 2011)

Got 30+ flowerhorn babies at the store

$2 each and Buy 2 get 1 free!


----------



## steve (Feb 25, 2010)

I have some flowerhorns for sale. Most are this guys fry.










Ask any questions. Pick up in oshawa.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Anyone else? or know someone selling? Preferably Toronto area


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

I might have a 90G for sale, Let me know if your interested and ill send pics.


----------



## MoonSun (Nov 11, 2010)

I have about 25 flowerhorn fry for sell. Located in Brampton though.

$4 each


----------

